# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Αιγαίο > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ρόδου >  Περιεργο Προβλημα με το AP

## cocovios

Καλημέρα,

έχω δύο wrt54g με firmware dd-wrt ( ενα AP και ενα Client ) δούλευαν κανονικά πολύ καιρό.
Ξαφνικά το AP σταμάτησε να εκπέμπει, στο site survey to AP βλέπει το 
Client αλλά το Client όχι το AP.
Όταν βγάλω την κεραία του AP τότε το AP αρχίζει να εκπέμπει αλλά με ασθενές σήμα. Δηλαδή στο site survey του Cient to βλέπει το AP με πολύ χαμηλό σήμα.
Δοκίμασα πολλά πράγματα, κανάλια, κεραίες, πόλωση, firmware, ακόμα και άλλα AP
Το μόνο που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι όταν το AP αυτό είναι με κεραία συνδεμένο τότε σταματάει να εκπέμπει , και όταν την αποσυνδέω τότε εκπέμπει αλλά με ασθενές σήμα.

Έχω την υποψία ότι είναι θέμα παρεμβολών, δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο.
Μήπως κάποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει;

C.

----------


## sokratisg

Καλησπέρα και καλωσήρθες στο φόρουμ του AWMN!  ::  

Δεν μας ανέφερες σε ποια περιοχή βρίσκεσαι, τι σχέδια έχεις για την ασύρματη δικτύωσή σου και γενικά εάν πιάνεις κάποιον κόμβο μας εκεί κοντά.

Για το θέμα σου μπορείς εάν θες να διαβάσεις και εδώ:
http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php?ti ... T_Docu_(EN)  ::  

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## cocovios

Καλησπέρα,

εγω ειμαι λίγο έξω από τη Ρόδο και έχω αυτή την σύνδεση από το γραφείο μου στο σπίτι.(1χλμ)
Δυστυχώς εδώ δεν υπάρχει κάποιος κόμβος.
Το link που μου έστειλες είναι κενό, αν θες τσέκαρε το πάλι και ξανάστειλε μου το.Θα ψάξω και εγώ παράλληλα.

Ευχαριστώ sokratisg

----------


## xakou

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> εγω ειμαι λίγο έξω από τη Ρόδο και έχω αυτή την σύνδεση από το γραφείο μου στο σπίτι.(1χλμ)
> Δυστυχώς εδώ δεν υπάρχει κάποιος κόμβος.
> Το link που μου έστειλες είναι κενό, αν θες τσέκαρε το πάλι και ξανάστειλε μου το.Θα ψάξω και εγώ παράλληλα.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ sokratisg


καλημέρα,
το ίδιο πρόβλημα έπαθα και εγώ. ξαφνικά. αν βρεις κάποια λύση σε παρακαλώ στείλε την και σε μένα

----------


## JB172

> Δοκίμασα πολλά πράγματα, κανάλια, κεραίες, πόλωση, firmware, ακόμα και άλλα AP
> Το μόνο που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι όταν το AP αυτό είναι  με κεραία συνδεμένο τότε σταματάει να εκπέμπει , και όταν την αποσυνδέω τότε εκπέμπει αλλά με ασθενές σήμα.


Από ότι κατάλαβα από τα γραφόμενα σου, το μόνο που δεν έχεις κοιτάξει μέχρι τώρα είναι το καλώδιο από το AP μέχρι την κεραία. Υπολογίζω ότι η κεραία του AP σου είναι σε εξωτερικό χώρο. Δεν κοιτάς και το καλώδιο μήπως έχει πάρει νερό.

----------


## dalton

ποσο καιρο παίζει το ΑΡ και σε τι ισχυ?

----------


## alsafi

Δεν νομίζω να έχει η Ρόδο awmn...

Οπότε ένα καλό lock είναι ότι πρέπει

----------


## fon_hussan

Μεταφέρεται στην σχετική ενότητα για το δίκτυο της Ρόδου....

Καλημέρα σας.
Κώστας

----------

